

CoffeeScript in Firefox console with DOM support - paulmillr
https://github.com/paulmillr/firefox-jsterm

======
karolisd
Thank you. I've been wanting to get better at CoffeeScript but my workflow
depends on being able to run JS in the console. This is great.

Can you make it for Chrome too? I've tried some of the Chrome extensions that
claim to let you use CoffeeScript, but none of them work as nicely as this.

~~~
paulmillr
Actually, I tried, just when CoffeeConsole was released.

<https://github.com/snookca/CoffeeConsole/issues/2>

Back then I failed. It seemed like Chrome didn’t exposed full console and
window api to extensions or so. I doubt things have changed since then. But
i’ll try anyway.

I had also advocated for improving built-in Safari web inspector, to make it
expose reasonable APIs for extensions like this (radar issue #11653556).
Unfortunately, without any result.

------
nfm
Looks great, but the 2.x series seems like it requires Firefox 20. Do I need
to get on the beta or is it just an addon version requirement mixup?

~~~
paulrouget
It's needed. This addon uses an API only available with Firefox 20.

~~~
nfm
Thanks for the clarification :)

------
revathskumar
for Google chrome lovers <https://github.com/snookca/CoffeeConsole>

~~~
paulmillr
As i’ve noticed in repository readme, Chrome coffeescript addons cannot
manipulate DOM or play nicely (or even reasonably) with window properties.
They’re just shortcuts for coffeescript.org, which just compiles coffee down
to JS. This seems useless to me, because I want coffeescript as first-class
browser citizen.

------
jakejake
I know this is probably hugely unpopular here, but I really wish coffeescript
would go away, but perhaps some of it's best features get integrated into the
next version if JavaScript.

~~~
epidemian
Even if you don't like CoffeeScript, i think you should take a moment to
consider the value of this tool: it integrates a language that is not natively
supported by browsers into the REPL of the browsers themselves, letting you
have awesome interaction with the webpage in that foreign language. These are
exactly the kind of things we need to make using other languages than JS for
front-end web development less painful.

~~~
jakejake
That's a valid point. Though I wonder if it really is a step in that
direction, or if it will only be relevant for languages that compile down to
Javascript?

